# Scope Help for 30-06 and Ruger 10 / 22



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Which scope is a better fit for a 30-06 deer / elk hunting rifle and what about one for a Ruger 10 / 22?

1. Bushnell Sportsman: 4 - 12 X 40 with adjustable optics
2. Simmons 44 Mag: 6.5 - 20 X 44 with adjustable optics

Big Game rifle will be used 8 - 10 times per year with shots up to 300 yards; 10 / 22 with bull barrel is used every 10 days at a local range.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*30-06 Springfield, Leupold 3x9x40mm

10/22, Leupold 2x7x28mm*


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

OSOK, I believe that the man did not ask for your take on the scopes you mentioned. I truly enjoy reading this forum and while it appears that there are others who are obnoxious, at least they refrain from *WRITING IN HUGE,FLAMING* colors. You sir are a menace, please refrain from posting.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just my opinion but quality wise I think of the two scopes you listed the Simmons 44 Mag is better than the Bushnell Sportsman. But having said that there will come a time when the lowest setting of 6.5 is going to be to much magnification. The field of view even at 6.5 is only 16.5 feet at 100 yards. So if I honestly had only the two choices you listed I would be forced to take the Bushnell Sportsman.

As for the 10/22 I have just plain old Simmons 22 Mag A/O scopes on a couple of my 22's I use for hunting and they work very well. The newer line of Simmons on the market seems to be a great improvement of their previous models.

There was once a time when I use to buy and use the lowest price scopes I could find and for the most part that worked okay for awhile. But as my eyes became weaker (age) I learned that quality scopes are like night and day. On the other hand don't think quality means the Cadillac of scopes. There are a lot of good quality scopes on the market today that don't cost a arm and leg and besides when you sell or trade that gun the scope doesn't have to go with it.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Standard rule of thumb:1x for every 100 yrds. that you plan on shooting unless you're blind then you can go 2x and still be pretty safe for the close shots. Personally, a good 2-7x would be just about perfect for the '06 and on a 22lr I've always liked the "Turkey" scopes that are 2.5x and have the circle in the middle of the reticals and the parallax set to 50yrds. A lot depends on what you're going to do with the 22lr. If you'll be shooting asprin tablets at 100 yrds then a 4-12x would be great but if you'll be hunting with it then something on the order of a 1.5-6x or a 2-7x would be perfect. At low power you'll have a large enough field of view to see where the critter is going when it's moving around and you can kick it up to 6x or 7x for the longer shots(really, 100yrds is about max for a 22lr). The best thing to do is go somewhere that has several scopes in stock and check em' out for your self. Look at a deer size target at 25yrds. and see just how much of it you can see with a 6x, you'll be amazed at how hard it'll be to pick a spot on the target because at 6x all you'll see is fur. Now drop down to a 1.5x or 2x and have a look, now you can see the entire animal and pick a good spot to hit it. Having less scope is a much better situation then having too much and with todays variables you really can get the best of both worlds, low power for close stuff and higher power for longer shots. Remember, a 6x scope will make a 300 yard deer look like it's standing at 50 yards with iron sights(it'll make it look 6 times closer to you.) and last time I checked most everyone can hit a deer size animal with iron sights at 50 yrds, if you can't you shouldn't be hunting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

natnil373 shut yer piehole :******: Go with what osok said you will be wise to go with leupold


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

147 I would go with the Simmons simply because of the quality of the glass. Cut Polished edges on give you non distorted magnification right out to the edge.

If you are looking for advice on scopes, then take a hard look at the new Zies! For around $450.00 you get the same setup as the Bushnell you are looking at but far superior quality.

I have been a Vari-XIII fan for a long time, but cost wise between the Zies and the Leopold I will be buying the Zies next.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I would probably go with the Bushnell for either application. But that's just me, and my limited experience. The thing is though, I never realized the potential accuracy of my 10-22's until I put quality glass on them. Yep, Leupold. Straight 3X on one, and a 1.5-5X on another. Love 'em both. But you have to go with what you can afford, right? So, I'm still gonna vote Bushnell. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Boring 224, I had no beef with you, in fact as that was my first post I didnt realize that it would remove the post from the obscurity of page six to the top of the forum. I was more posting that as a way to blow off steam after reading OSOKS consistently obnoxious posts. I agree that Leupold makes a darn fine scope, however as I read the post the question was between two scopes neither of them being Leupolds. To get back on target, and if we arent going to look at the original scopes IMO Super Sniper scopes are the best buy out there for the money (299-399), plus they can hold up to the blast of my big 50 :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Are you just plinking with the 10/22, or really target-shooting?

I use a NcStar 6.5-24x50mmAO on my 10/22 factory race rifle, because I like doing fancy things like putting five .22s through a .38 hole at 100 yards. The scope works perfectly, and it'll suck in enough light that I can shoot at dusk with no problem.

Now, if you're trying to slap identical scopes on the two rifles so you can train on the cheap 10/22 and shoot for-real on the .308, let me advise you that this is a bad idea.

When I was shooting .45 in practical pistol comps, I had a Ruger 22/45 with identical grips so it would feel the same, and I wouldn't shoot myself out of house and home. At the ranges I was dealing with, the different ballistics didn't matter all thatr much.

But the two rifles will feel much different in your arms, the .308 and .22 ballistics are much different, and there's just no way to make them the same. My advice...bite the bullet (no pun intended) and put 5 rounds a week through the .308 with whatever scope you use. When hunting season rolls around, you'll be well-practiced and comfortable with the rifle. Leave the .22 for playing around, because shooting is fun and .22 is cheap.


----------

